# Double NGD - Blackmachine / Jaden Rose



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

It doesn't really get better than this, really. Doug managed to have my B7 ready for me to pick her up prior to my set at Monkeyfest (Chappers' festival, for those wondering), so I did so last Thursday. After Doug fiddled with it a bit, she was back to the specs I wanted it with as it was something that worked fine regarding my playing. Still using Peter Diezel's hairband on it, as neither Doug nor I have a habit of using them. 

After I picked my adored B7, off to the Monkeyfest grounds I went, where Jaden delivered the gorgeous blue maple pack to me, so I got to give them both their proper live baptism while playing my solo shiz for the first time live. 

Here are some pics of these two beauties:
























































Hope you guys enjoy! 

EDIT: also got some non-edited shots of me playing it at MF.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 6, 2011)

w,kgkweugvkuwrevoiwevrhvw keuv wlikrgbfrwke

cehefvkigwtbh4ebegtkuhnbeqk

kwhabfbeiugvbejrbf


I think that describes how I feel. <3

Wish I could've come down and seen your set.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

There will be more chances, I'm sure, Ross!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jul 6, 2011)

Both look stunning, yeah i was bummed that i couldn't make it to monkeyfest...oh well


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 6, 2011)

Holly shit man. Awesome guitars, hope to get a Blackmachine some day.


----------



## Lon (Jul 6, 2011)

As i have multiple high-end guitars, i rarely get jealous at ngd threads now, but *HOLY SMOLES* i'm jelly as f*

congrats!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmm, tasty! Congrats, Fred!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheers, dudes!


----------



## project25_01 (Jul 6, 2011)

Two pretty babies

Congrats man, the first one is pure sexyness!!! 
For the second one, what a strange position for the pickups switch.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

You'd be amazed at how comfy the switch position is for quick changes, trust me.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG! You lucky bastard! I'm so jelly!

Really dig the blue flame!


----------



## 7-even (Jul 6, 2011)

The Jaden is delicious! I like the color and the maple top. Would you make bigger pictures of the Jaden?


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 6, 2011)

Fred, I don't think I need to say anything...     Now come to Canada and play your solo stuff here!


----------



## petereanima (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I actually hate you a bit now. 




Just kidding, awesome man, I am speechless because of this sexyness.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 6, 2011)

crazy awesome stuff, fred. i'm not feeling the jaden rose headstock as much, but apart from that both guitars are pure win. congrats!


----------



## loktide (Jul 6, 2011)

holy shit 

congrats, dude


----------



## DC23 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fred, you sir, are an a**.  Just kidding! I'm so jealous of the Blackmachine...delicious! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 6, 2011)

Just pure......

WIN


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn amazingly nice pair, congrats


----------



## youheardme (Jul 6, 2011)

How many f'n guitars do you have fred! jesus


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Fred -


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought that Blackmachine was Misha's? 

Because wasn't Jeff Loomis playing that one (posted above). 

Either way awesome guitar Fred!


----------



## Rommel (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Fred. Is that the same Blackmachine you played at MusikMeese?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I thought that Blackmachine was Misha's?
> 
> Because wasn't Jeff Loomis playing that one (posted above).
> 
> Either way awesome guitar Fred!



Jeff was playing this guitar, which is mine, make no mistake about. Doug is still taking care of Misha's axe, but since specs are almost the same, if not the same, Misha himself got a tad confused when he saw it, that's all.

I'm quite eager to see what comes out of Misha's build, as Doug does have some wicked plans for it.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 6, 2011)

Now THAT is a glorious NGD!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 6, 2011)

daaaaamn!! thats a ziricote board right?, looks like stained glass


----------



## DakoRob (Jul 6, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 6, 2011)

NGDs dont get much better.

I actually like the Jaden more than the Blackmachine... except for the headstock.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> daaaaamn!! thats a ziricote board right?, looks like stained glass



White ebony, mate.


----------



## thesimo (Jul 6, 2011)

that 2nd one looks familiar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaden made this one because I loved the 6-string blue maple pack I demo'd so much. Dude's a star of a guy.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jul 6, 2011)

only you, Fred, to give me an enormous amount of GAS! 

Congrats, mate!


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 6, 2011)

This beats the shit out of my double NGD x123485. Sick guitars man. I'm not sure which one I love more. Both look amazing. I wish I could have been at Monkeyfest.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 6, 2011)

Slick as always. Whats the collection looking like now? I've lost track


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice... I wonder if Doug will ever get back to me about my F8 re-fret.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

He is waiting on you, I think! Give him a call, man!


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 6, 2011)

He said he would get back to me... about 3 months ago. 

I just emailed him now so hopefully I can get it sorted.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn Fred just looked at those live pics... eat a cheeseburger and get some sleep son


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey













Double fuck you


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 6, 2011)

Sick... i love the colour of the blue 7.. what is the name?


----------



## narad (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so jealous that you have that blackmachine instead of me. Then I listen to your youtube videos and compare it to my playing and I know all is right in the world.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 6, 2011)

holy crap!! bigger pics please!!I need some Blackmachine wallpapers. Awesome NGD Fred, congrats.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool guitars Fred, really like the colour of the JR (and the JR overall really). Enjoy your 2 awesome axes, if you had to pick only one, which would it be?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn! Those are both very nice! Fretboard on the Blackmachine is stunning!

And holy shit, it Rob Chappers!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damn Fred just looked at those live pics... eat a cheeseburger and get some sleep son



Hahah! The thin thing is natural, don't worry - I was quite sleep deprived and running on Red Bull at that time, mind you!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy undead Jesus, Batman! Those are some awesome looking guitars! 

Also, when are you planning on releasing some solo material officially? and make it download/buy-able?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

You have the stuff available for a listen in my Soundcloud page, mate, but it will get properly treated and released before Christmas. Thanks for the interest, man!


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Arterial (Jul 6, 2011)

holy shit.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 6, 2011)

SO. MUCH. HAAAAAAAATE!!!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah. You love me to bits and you know it.


----------



## skeels (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the white ebony - the whole neck on that blackmachine is stunning. I also love the sandwiched wood in the bod and the bevels- very classy. I'll have to check out your material- Soundcloud?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not sandwiched, in fact - it's an illusion created by the ivoroid binding only covering part of the huge slab of quilted maple! 

Soundcloud is: Fred Brum's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Thor1777 (Jul 6, 2011)

congrats man, beautiful guitars....so jealous now


----------



## mhickman2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Fred. You are certainly deserving. I only hope I get the chance to own another Blackmachine. Love mine to bits and would love another.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 6, 2011)

That's pretty much win in its pure essence  

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> Congrats Fred. You are certainly deserving. I only hope I get the chance to own another Blackmachine. Love mine to bits and would love another.



Hopefully, things get a tad easier when Doug manages to clear the queue, assuming he succeeds in doing the private stock ones he intends to.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 6, 2011)

Flawless victory mate.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Fred has become the new Rob_l.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2011)

Only 200 something to go now!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 6, 2011)

DAT FRETBOARD <3

Beautiful, the both of them! MMMMmmmmmm


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice.

You gear-whore


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats both look awesome


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 7, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> You'd be amazed at how comfy the switch position is for quick changes, trust me.



To each his own, but your setting makes sense, if not the most aestethic one. (Because, seriously, it's all about looks, who cares about the music)

The Jaden wins for me but the BM is nice too, especially the back of the neck.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous guitars. Congratulations.

And the Jaden Rose- I'm SOOOOO jealous. I complimented Jaden on the Full Maple Pack 6 when I got my pickups from him the other month. 

I was thinking that I'd so love a 7 version of that guitar! 

Jaden was a great guy to chat to as well and gave me a few good tips on guitar maintenance and components. Much respect all round.

Edit- loving the music too!


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jul 7, 2011)

Holy epic NGD!! I was happy 'cos of my new SC-607. You just put me into perspective... 

Also, just listened to your music for the first time properly. It's great! Pretty much what I'm looking to do (when I get some recording stuff...) Did you do all the instruments yourself? I guess the drums are programmed...

Anyway, happy NGD!! I need to get mine up to soon!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's the beauty in action at MonkeyFest


----------



## TimTomTum (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude, has it already been said? Does the BM have a 7String Hannes bridge?
Awesome guitar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 7, 2011)

No, mate. Those are ABM individual bridges. Love them and also use them on my fanned fret guitars. 

As for my music, thanks for the kind words, guys - everything is played by me, safe for the drums, which I "play" on a MIDI keyboard.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 7, 2011)

Fred - those are awesome! Nice DNGD man.... hope to have one of my own in the near future


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, do tell, Mesh!


----------



## -42- (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know whether to love or hate you right now.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 7, 2011)

my friend.
oh! and also i hate you!!!! those guitars are too nice.


----------



## Durero (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!!

Congrats man


----------



## darren (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing, amazing guitars, Fred! The B7 is just... wow.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

oh boy, the Blackmachine sounds beauuuutiful.

I might have missed it, but what pickups are in it?


----------



## pantera95 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is my dream.
Congrats man. I watched some video's of you at monkey fest. Your an amazing player, you deserve those beautiful guitars


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

Ah, thanks for all the kind words, guys.

Scherzo, the pickups are just covered Aftermaths.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations, you have been approved. You are now a member of the...








Seriously though, that Blackmachine is just TITS. The Jaden Rose is pretty sweet too, although the headstock is a little phallic for my taste.


----------



## Arsis (Jul 8, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


>


I bet you stay real warm under that quilt huh?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

If this is what awaits me when I'm old and weary, bring on the retirement home!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2011)

Is the guy beside you playing a Suhr? That is simply too high a contentration of awesome for one place. You'll have to send one of those guitars to me.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

He is, yes - there were a few there.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## c0r3f1ght3r (Jul 8, 2011)

Both of em are friggin awesome, the body profile is really nice!


----------



## Pat_s1t (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy fucking shit ass Fred, those are some nice guitars!

HN2xGD!


----------



## Psyy (Jul 8, 2011)

Jesus Christ oaiwjeofjaweofjwaoiefjawioejfoiawejoiawejowajiefawef


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

Pat_s1t said:


> Holy fucking shit ass Fred, those are some nice guitars!
> 
> HN2xGD!



Oh, fuck... the images in my head when I read "holy fucking shit ass". I'm too pictoric for my own sake!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 8, 2011)

Jaden Rose gets a proper beating :


----------



## jon66 (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome as always! You never disappoint, lol, your threads are always full of win!

Congratz on the 2 new beauties!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks to you guys, I now have 7777 rep. Fuck yeah! 

EDIT: Had. 

Also, here's another vid, this time with Mr. Chappers!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJTkxTkrYVs


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 9, 2011)

So Fred, every few weeks you have another guitar or 2, where the hell do you keep them all?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha! If I had a new guitar that often, I'd have no place to store them at all!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Jaden Rose gets a proper beating :




Crowd needs more of this:


----------



## wavez1392 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fred I am a huge fan of your playing and your taste in guitars! Have an awesome time cherishing your two new babies! I know your sponsored by JRG, but what your opinion of the new JR you just got? Been eyeing those guitars for a while now, and I may pick one up if I can sell my jackson dk1.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, nice guitars fred! Blackmachine is killer.

Btw: You give guitars lessons on Lisbon/Portugal?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 9, 2011)

I do teach via Skype or in person, yes. 

I endorse JR guitars for a great many reasons, and having a mix of killer tones, great looks and zero fuckups is right at the top for me. I didn't take the offers of established companies as I uphold the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" principle.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow nice, I'm gonna contact you for some lessons! 



Fred the Shred said:


> I do teach via Skype or in person, yes.
> 
> I endorse JR guitars for a great many reasons, and having a mix of killer tones, great looks and zero fuckups is right at the top for me. I didn't take the offers of established companies as I uphold the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" principle.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 10, 2011)

darren said:


> Amazing, amazing guitars, Fred! The B7 is just... wow.



Yes, and I have high hopes for you. Do not fail me, Admiral! /Darth Vader voice



And here's Vortex. Had to use the BT as background and Jaden moved around almost as much as I move on stage!


----------



## kruneh (Jul 11, 2011)

Sweet, love the Blackmachine 
Jaden is pretty nice too, congrats a lot.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers, dude.


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 16, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> No, mate. Those are ABM individual bridges. Love them and also use them on my fanned fret guitars.



hey man, what the point of use ABM individual bridges over a traditional fixed bridge? like hipshot? thanks for your time


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 17, 2011)

JMP2203 said:


> hey man, what the point of use ABM individual bridges over a traditional fixed bridge? like hipshot? thanks for your time



It's possible to fan with them because you're placing each saddle individually. So different scale lengths for each string.


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> It's possible to fan with them because you're placing each saddle individually. So different scale lengths for each string.



hes guitar is not multi scale


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 17, 2011)

JMP2203 said:


> hes guitar is not multi scale



_That_ one isn't, no. However they are extremely comfortable when compared to other hardtail bridges as well as possessing a ton of tone and that individual adjustment capability which means that they're not limited to multiscale instruments.

They're actually really nice


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2011)

The purpose of individual saddles, other than the obvious adjustment capability, is to eliminate string crosstalk, enhancing sustain and individual resonance as a consequence. It's one of several possible takes on this matter, but as far as individual saddles are concerned, I believe that ABM has the best solution I've tried so far.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 17, 2011)

How did I miss this thread???

Awesome guitars! Congrats, man, those looks absolutely amazing!
Also great clip! You are one hell of a player!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, mate!


----------



## brynotherhino (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats man!!!!


----------



## Mike7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I need an upgrade,I love the looks...looking into black machines..
Right on Fred...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't keep your hopes up regarding Blackmachines, as Doug has a long waiting list to clear yet, and time will tell when he'll start taking orders again. A shame, but then again, a well deserved demand for his guitars.


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 18, 2011)

Blackmachine - The epitome of guitar building.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 18, 2011)

They are absolutely amazing, yes. To name anyone's work "the epitome of guitar building", however, is a bold - and likely to be quite false - claim!


----------



## Minoin (Sep 21, 2011)

You truly deserve your name mr. Fred; insane guitars and very nice playing!


----------

